# Pin Head Costume



## tetrismonkey (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello 
I am working on a Pin Head Costume
now i have the main part of the costume worked 
but where I'm getting stuck is on the mask/bold cap
i want to use my own face with make-up and i don't want to shave my head 
so my basic idea is to use flesh colored spandex to make a bold cap and then glue the nail to the spandex, however I am worried that the nails will be too heavy and just fall over. so i need ideas on ways to hold the nails outward or a good replacement that still looks like real nails


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

i did some repair work on my friends pinhead costume (i also made the meat hooks)









the nails i had to repair consisted of a thumb tack on the inside (point out)
the nails themselves where a cheap q-tip's (the type with the hollow plastic tube, not rolled paper,) pushed/glued on to the tack. then ya just need the nailhead.
(you can use just about anything.) i just dabbed some beads of glue on wax paper and let them dry. once dry i glued them inplace.

all in all a very light weight nail, with most of the weight in the thumbtack on the inside of your bald cap.
before ya glue em inplace, paint em silver, lightly dusted with fat black.

btw, latex baldcaps are dirt cheap. that would be my course of action(to hide the thumbtacks) then ya just have to worry about affixing themto your face.


----------



## tetrismonkey (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you those are really good ideas where did you dug the q-tops most I see are the rolled up paper types alsowhere u get the latex cap most I see are really thin and don't look like they would last all night 
Btw that looks really good hope mine turns out that good


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

hit your local dollar store for "cotton swaps"
the cheap ones seem to use plastic.

the blue is usually a dead give away









as for the cap, you have many options.

you could find a mask (with no hair) and cut it into a bald cap.

i've seen thicker baldcaps ( old man with hair on the side) you could remove the hair

swim caps are always a cheap option and a little thicker than the bald caps.








the pinhead costume above was a custom made mask.


----------



## tetrismonkey (Oct 14, 2010)

*pinhead mask update*

i wanted to say thank you for the ideas 
and show you what i have so far
i am looking for input on ways to make it even better


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

This space for rent.


----------



## tetrismonkey (Oct 14, 2010)

> Well, you need a Lament Configuration (puzzle box) for one.


i would love to have one of those if i could just buy one 
but with so little time before the big day i will not have time to make one
my main focus is the costume and not the props the puzzle box and weapons are more of an after thought which i will not have time to make 
i was looking for input on the head part and i have the robe almost done so i will post some pics of that later today


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I think it looks quite good. Definitely way beyond those pre-made ones you can buy. Definitely post photos of the finished costume. Maybe use blacklight reactive makeup so you glow blue-ish if you go near one.


----------



## tetrismonkey (Oct 14, 2010)

> I think it looks quite good. Definitely way beyond those pre-made ones you can buy. Definitely post photos of the finished costume. Maybe use blacklight reactive makeup so you glow blue-ish if you go near one.


Love the idea of the blacklight makeup will have to look for some also also could make a pulzze box with a small cut of 4x4 lumber and a print out to file over it 
Thank you for the ideas


----------



## tetrismonkey (Oct 14, 2010)

here are a few more pics of the robe


----------



## tetrismonkey (Oct 14, 2010)

last night was my first Halloween party this year and the Pin head costume looked awesome so here are the pics of all the work


----------



## tetrismonkey (Oct 14, 2010)

some more pictures


----------



## tetrismonkey (Oct 14, 2010)

here are the last of the pics sorry for the number of post but you are limited to 10 pics per post


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

hey that turned out great!

did you end up using the q-tip/thumb tack idea? i can't even tell. (they look like nails to me.  )

nice job bud.


----------



## tetrismonkey (Oct 14, 2010)

icyuod2 said:


> hey that turned out great!
> 
> did you end up using the q-tip/thumb tack idea? i can't even tell. (they look like nails to me.  )
> 
> nice job bud.


yes i did use your idea and i can't believe how awesome they turned out 
i didn't think it would work but after i had the 1st one painted i was blown away
and all my friends kept thinking they were real i can't even tell you how many people walked up and touched them and pulled on them and tried to push them into my head. it was a lot of fun
next week i will be heading to Las Vegas for an other party with some friends that live out there and i will be taking the costume out on the town Halloween night
can't wait to see what Vegas thinks of the Pin Head. maybe i will post more pictures then...

Thank you for the input it was a huge help


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Looks great. Great character and always an impressive costume.

My only addition that i think would just help really complete the look even further, and would still be easilly possible even this close to the weekend, pick up some foundation makeup that girls wear, whichever suits the tone of the fabric around your face, and put that on before you do the lines/blood

It'll just help blend it into your face more and i think the payoff will be worth the couples bucks and 5 min it'd take.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Nice Looks Great!!! And Great use of the materals and stuff around you.


----------



## tetrismonkey (Oct 14, 2010)

*Post Halloween Update*

so i took the pin head costume to Las Vegas Nevada for the Halloween on Fremont st. and it was a huge hit i can't even tell you how many people took a picture of me, with me, or a group shot of me with other Horror movie Icons. by the end of the night i was blind from all the flashes of the Cameras. and i have to say that Asian tourist love Pin Head

anyway here are a few pictures from Fremont st.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Lookin' good. Man, I can't even imagine how crazy it must be in Vegas on Halloween.


----------



## Cenobite (Nov 7, 2010)

Nice job! I can't imagine Vegas at Halloween! That would be crazy!

I saw this and wanted to post my Pinhead costume for this year. My wife and I hosted a Halloween party. I could have done better on the shading but we were in a massive rush to set up the party tent, get dressed and made up and then back to set out food. It was still a great party and everyone had a great time.

My wife was the female cenobite. We had some prosthetic issues because we didn't get to test hers as well but she still impressed everyone. 

I used a bald cap, liquid latex, paper towels and lightweight picture nails for mine. Hers was a bald cap, clay, liquid latex and I made the prosthetic for her throat with latex, wire from Lowes, heavy picture hanging wire and real fish hooks.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

pinhead visited my party also.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Cool man...Id like to check out Vegas for Haloween sometime.


----------



## Predator35 (Nov 8, 2010)

that is sweet...


----------



## tetrismonkey (Oct 14, 2010)

glad to see that everyone loves the costume so much with Halloween coming up again in just a few months i am starting to put together my custom this year i will post a new topic for that one because its not pin head


----------



## tetrismonkey (Oct 14, 2010)

icyuod2 said:


> pinhead visited my party also.


tell your friend great job on the costume


----------



## tetrismonkey (Oct 14, 2010)

Cenobite said:


> Nice job! I can't imagine Vegas at Halloween! That would be crazy!
> 
> I saw this and wanted to post my Pinhead costume for this year. My wife and I hosted a Halloween party. I could have done better on the shading but we were in a massive rush to set up the party tent, get dressed and made up and then back to set out food. It was still a great party and everyone had a great time.
> 
> ...


wow great job to you too love that your wife joined in on the fun you make a great pier hope you had awesome party.
yes vegas for Halloween is nuts it took hrs just to walk a few blocks and i was stop every few feet for a picture but i found lots of great people to take pictures with too. i can't wait for this year don't know if i will make it to vegas but i do have a great idea for my costume


----------

